# Something's Burning



## Young_1_504 (Jan 27, 2006)

Whats up peeps I am new to the site and new to tuning. I have an '06 Se-R and I just recently started to smell like something is burning I took it to the dealer where I bought it from and they told me that it was because I might have left my foot resting on the clutch causing constant contact but this was a couple of days ago and since then I have paid close attention to where I put my foot and I still smell that smell sometimes. It only has like 1300 miles or so on it and I was wondering if I might have been running her to high for the break in period. I *TRY* to keep my shift between 3500-4500 RPM and keep her below 100mph but it sometimes is a challenge. Could I be doing some serious damage to my ride or is it just because the engine is still so new.


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

Have you been riding the brakes hard? When you shift gears do you take your foot off the clutch real slow, as to cause it to slip a little? Does it smell like a burning clutch or oil or anything?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

ive heard of dudes whos clutches have gone out in less than 5k miles on these newer altimas. are you experiencing any slippage at all or just smell?
like watson says too, make sure youre not riding your brake pedal as well.


----------



## Young_1_504 (Jan 27, 2006)

I think I might have been riding the clutch too long because I've started to get off of it sooner and I don't get that smell anymore. I am still a little jerky though but I will get it down soon. Thanks for the advice I really appreciate that. :thumbup:


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

No problem, need anything else be sure to post it up. Try and keep that foot off the clutch, they're not cheap... :thumbup: :cheers:


----------



## GMTURBO (Jan 16, 2006)

The dead pedal on the SE-R is in a very good spot. You'll appreciate the longer life of the clutch and the increased performance by not making it slip.


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

If you've had it for just a week or so then it may be the coating on the exhaust and other engine parts finishing burning off. I do enough PDI (Pre Delivery Inpection) to know when I smell something burning that it's just that coating. Ever smell you get from a car is always distinct. It'll go away after a couple thousand miles if it's that problem


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Outkast said:


> If you've had it for just a week or so then it may be the coating on the exhaust and other engine parts finishing burning off. I do enough PDI (Pre Delivery Inpection) to know when I smell something burning that it's just that coating. Ever smell you get from a car is always distinct. It'll go away after a couple thousand miles if it's that problem


This was my thought as well.


----------



## pfcyates45 (Jan 17, 2006)

Young_1_504 said:


> Whats up peeps I am new to the site and new to tuning. I have an '06 Se-R and I just recently started to smell like something is burning I took it to the dealer where I bought it from and they told me that it was because I might have left my foot resting on the clutch causing constant contact but this was a couple of days ago and since then I have paid close attention to where I put my foot and I still smell that smell sometimes. It only has like 1300 miles or so on it and I was wondering if I might have been running her to high for the break in period. I *TRY* to keep my shift between 3500-4500 RPM and keep her below 100mph but it sometimes is a challenge. Could I be doing some serious damage to my ride or is it just because the engine is still so new.


I had A 2005 Frontier and my Clutch burned out around 11000. These clutches are very tempromental. If you dont slow down its gonna cost you around 2000 in i told ya so really soon


----------



## yanksfan (Dec 10, 2006)

*On the Automatic w/Manual Shift Too*



Young_1_504 said:


> Whats up peeps I am new to the site and new to tuning. I have an '06 Se-R and I just recently started to smell like something is burning I took it to the dealer where I bought it from and they told me that it was because I might have left my foot resting on the clutch causing constant contact but this was a couple of days ago and since then I have paid close attention to where I put my foot and I still smell that smell sometimes. It only has like 1300 miles or so on it and I was wondering if I might have been running her to high for the break in period. I *TRY* to keep my shift between 3500-4500 RPM and keep her below 100mph but it sometimes is a challenge. Could I be doing some serious damage to my ride or is it just because the engine is still so new.



Have an 2006 SE-R; bought it in May w/auto tranny. I used the manual shift in a serious way for the first time last week. Noticed a burning smell and thought it might be a passing clunker. Got out of the car at my house and smelled it more clearly. Most clear near the middle of the car on the driver's side. My wife noticed it too. Car has about 6K miles on it and I'm ashamed to admit I don't know how the manual works technically but I assume there is some sort of clutch function engaged so I, too, think it must have to do with the clutch. I was pushing each gear hard for what that's worth.

Brand new to this SE-R forum and what a great source of information. I hope to contribute to it over time and will look forward to reading more of what fellow owners have to say. I love my SE-R and sometimes it's the only thing that makes going to work worthwhile.


----------



## fugeelala1980 (Dec 28, 2006)

^^^ sorry about the avatar, i'm a braves fan! And need to do a custom one

I also had the same smell from the first time i went to the track with mine and needless to say going from a honda civic to our car is a night and day experience...... first time down i burnt the sh!t out my clutch and had that smell for a good week after. Not noticeable anymore now that i've gotten use to launching...... Nothing serious though it still shifts perfectly, besides when its cold (many on here know what i mean)


----------

